
Productive Procrastination - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/ukulele/2020/08/30/productive-procrastination.html
======
aabbcc1241
another technique heard from a university professor is to put the most
important thing in the second place in your todo list. So when you
procrastinate doing the first item, you'll get the second/third items done.

